# Titter (excitedly)



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Something nice might be about to happen. Photos will follow if it does <hehehehe wild excited tittering> (does the happy dance which involves capering about with a turnip and throwing welly shod feets up over the shoulders and wearing nothing but a smile):mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## aliconda (Sep 6, 2009)

is something about to give birth???


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Ooh, ooh, I like a bit of intrigue.................I've run out of patience now, please tell :2thumb:

Jo


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

aliconda said:


> is something about to give birth???


 Well not me that's for sure. Me eggs is long since all shrivelled up :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> Ooh, ooh, I like a bit of intrigue.................I've run out of patience now, please tell :2thumb:
> 
> Jo


Soz. It might not happen, but if it does, you lot will be the first to see.:2thumb:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

is it puppies? or kittens? or ermm rhinos lol

god i dont know but i need to know im so nosey :lol2:


----------



## zoeu (Apr 8, 2008)

Can you at least let us know how long we will have to wait to find out? :lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

yea how long till we see pics of the new born baby rhinos :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

zoeu said:


> Can you at least let us know how long we will have to wait to find out? :lol2:


Should be no more than about 4 days. Possibly less. I'm so excited that I'm going to burst.


----------



## zoeu (Apr 8, 2008)

4 days? 4 days?! That's aaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggggeeeeeeeeesssssssss!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> yea how long till we see pics of the new born baby rhinos :2thumb:


Damn......you guessed :bash:


:lol2:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

=O 4 days!!! fenwoman!! that FOREVER!!! ><


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Jacs said:


> =O 4 days!!! fenwoman!! that FOREVER!!! ><


and how do you think I feel about having to wait? :lol2:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

so what isit?


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

very rare custard doughnut eating rhinos


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

baby meat rabbits :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> very rare custard doughnut eating rhinos


eeeeh that's the last time I tell you a secret yer big blabbermouth :lol2:
Might as well tell you that they are rare naked dumbo custard doughnut eating rhinos. I should be able to get at least a fiver each for them.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> eeeeh that's the last time I tell you a secret yer big blabbermouth :lol2:
> Might as well tell you that they are rare naked dumbo custard doughnut eating rhinos. I should be able to get at least a fiver each for them.


 
i wants to be one of them and live on custard doughnuts:mf_dribble:mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i wants to be one of them and live on custard doughnuts:mf_dribble:mmmmmmmmmm


You'd change your mind when it came to being mated by the stud rhino Emma :whistling2::blush::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> You'd change your mind when it came to being mated by the stud rhino Emma :whistling2::blush::lol2:


i could be spayed then there would be no need for that then :2thumb::no1::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> i could be spayed then there would be no need for that then :2thumb::no1::lol2:


dont wish that ems, my wife had me neutered  i no longer feel like a complete man


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> and how do you think I feel about having to wait? :lol2:


yes but you know what your waiting for!!! we dont!!!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Should be no more than about 4 days. Possibly less. I'm so excited that I'm going to burst.


 

four days? four days?

you must know most of us have nothing to do but sit about and wait on rfuk?..:lol2::whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> dont wish that ems, my wife had me neutered  i no longer feel like a complete man


 
i have 1 son and thats more than enough for me hee hee


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Something nice might be about to happen. Photos will follow if it does <hehehehe wild excited tittering> (does the happy dance which involves capering about with a turnip and throwing welly shod feets up over the shoulders and wearing nothing but a smile):mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


:gasp: well i hope your not overlooked by neighbours.....


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

lizardloverrach said:


> :gasp: well i hope your not overlooked by neighbours.....


 
lol i doubt they would complain even if she did have............she is one sexy momma is pam :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> dont wish that ems, my wife had me neutered  i no longer feel like a complete man


Ah, bless!! Poor you! :lol2:

Pam 4 days is 4 days too long to expect those of us what are too nosy for our own good to wait! :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> Ah, bless!! Poor you! :lol2:
> 
> *Pam 4 days is 4 days too long to expect those of us what are too nosy for our own good to wait!* :bash: :bash: :bash:


yups i have to agree with eileen here :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i know her secret :Na_Na_Na_Na:






































SEX CHANGE :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> SEX CHANGE :whistling2:


:roll2: PMSL!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> i know her secret :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hee hee hee :no1::lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Damn the suspense is killing me want to see the rhino babies as oh says we can have on :lol2: Show us the pics. HOw much longer now :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sammy1969 said:


> Damn the suspense is killing me want to see the rhino babies as oh says we can have on :lol2: Show us the pics. HOw much longer now :lol2:


 I'm taking orders for them. Will be ready to leave at 4 weeks old as they will be eating on their own by then.They will need candy floss to start with, then put them onto custard doughnuts at 6 months old. They can be litter trained but obviously the size of the litter tray will fill a small living room. It's just easier to paint a small living room with washable paint and hose it down daily. Otherwise they make wonderful pets and are very sweet (due to their diet)


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

how much are they? :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

temerist said:


> how much are they? :lol2:


Fiver each or 2 for £6


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I'm taking orders for them. Will be ready to leave at 4 weeks old as they will be eating on their own by then.They will need candy floss to start with, then put them onto custard doughnuts at 6 months old. They can be litter trained but obviously the size of the litter tray will fill a small living room. It's just easier to paint a small living room with washable paint and hose it down daily. Otherwise they make wonderful pets and are very sweet (due to their diet)


GReat I have spare room for them and oh will love to share the candy floss and doughnuts with them lol 
and so cheap too will have to take two lol.And I promise to give it love and affection everyday and to give it long walks and baths too :lol2:WE also have walk in shower for easy cleaning they will keep the neighbours in check and if necessary we can take them to meet the exs lmao


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Right, I'm off work ill at the mo, but I am still able to drive.

The lovely Pam lives about 12 miles from me, I know what village it is, but not which house. I reckon if I drove round that village for a few hours I could find her and find out her secret, with special cameras strapped to my limbs and car. I can pretend to be delivering something like flowers or offal.

Worth a try?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

MrsP said:


> Right, I'm off work ill at the mo, but I am still able to drive.
> 
> The lovely Pam lives about 12 miles from me, I know what village it is, but not which house. I reckon if I drove round that village for a few hours I could find her and find out her secret, with special cameras strapped to my limbs and car. I can pretend to be delivering something like flowers or offal.
> 
> Worth a try?


 Well obviously for security reasons, and with them being so very rare, I don't keep them in full view of the road. They are in a secure secret location.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Fiver each or 2 for £6


I can't afford a fiver, so could I have one for free please as I've promised my Beardies that we'd get one? Also their daily diet can be met here; all we eat is candyfloss and doughnuts :whistling2: :lol2:

Jo


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

I have just read through this thread on only one cup of Coffee...so so funny....and I can not wait four days...what is it? :lol2:

Now Mrs F I do hope you have enough correct food for your Babies and Custard Social Services have been informed!! :lol2:

Just a little clue and not to cryptic!!!

Jingle Bellsss


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh for :censor: sake....Dooooooooooo Telllllllll!
anything that makes you do a naked turnip/welly dance needs to be told woman!!


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> Oh for :censor: sake....Dooooooooooo Telllllllll!
> anything that makes you do a naked turnip/welly dance needs to be told woman!!


seconded!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

MrsP said:


> The lovely Pam lives about 12 miles from me, I know what village it is, but not which house. I reckon if I drove round that village for a few hours I could find her and find out her secret, with special cameras strapped to my limbs and car. I can pretend to be delivering something like flowers or offal.
> 
> Worth a try?


Knowing Pam you'll be more welcome with offal than flowers! :lol2:

Course sounds like she might be in urgent need of huge supplies of custard doughnuts!! :whistling2:


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

come on spill the beans the suspence is killing us all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:bash::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> I can't afford a fiver, so could I have one for free please as I've promised my Beardies that we'd get one? Also their daily diet can be met here; all we eat is candyfloss and doughnuts :whistling2: :lol2:
> 
> Jo


 I can't give away these very very rare animals. But I can do terms. 50% down and the rest payable over a year at only 5000% interest per annum.Can't say fairer than that can I?


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> anything that makes you do a naked turnip/welly dance needs to be told woman!!


Pffft! She's having us on. :razz: The naked turnip/welly dance is probably nothing more than Wassailing.


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

Still nothing? ...........TELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL :lol2:

Jingle Bellssssssss


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Krista said:


> Hi
> 
> Still nothing? ...........TELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL :lol2:
> 
> Jingle Bellssssssss


You just have to wait like the rest of us :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Im thinking this could benefit me though....shes so taken with whatever this is i rekon she wouldnt notice Ursa missing :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

lizardloverrach said:


> You just have to wait like the rest of us :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Im thinking this could benefit me though....shes so taken with whatever this is i rekon she wouldnt notice Ursa missing :whistling2:


 
Ursa goes nowhere i will be her watchful eyes over him :Na_Na_Na_Na:

ursa, chalky, feather and azlan (sorry if spelt wrong pam) are mine all mine :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I can't give away these very very rare animals. But I can do terms. 50% down and the rest payable over a year at only 5000% interest per annum.Can't say fairer than that can I?


I'm hitching my caravan up as we speak, get the kettle on :whistling2:

Jo


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

So what is this all about then?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> So what is this all about then?


Wish we knew! :lol2:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

and we are STILL waiting ?!?!?!?!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/444757-today.html


----------

